# Scott & Sons Bowling Ltd



## alba (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi, This is my first attempt at this so I hope I get it right. I served an apprenticeship at Scott & Sons Bowling Ltd Shipbuilders and Repairers during the period 1959 - 1964. I am prepairing a record of my experience and as part of the record I am looking for stories from those that worked in the yard at this tim,e and from those that sailed on the boats (shipyard term). I have prepared a list of the boats that were pulled up onto the slipways during this period and if you sailed on any of these boats or know someone who did I would like to hear from you?

At this stage anything you have would be appreciated. All submissions will be credited in the final do***ent. I can find nothing on the internet for the Barmtrader, Barmspur, Barmrose and Barmpride. The list follows and thank you in anticipation:

Ships pulled onto the slipways 1959 - 1964 for inspection, painting and/or repair in alphabetical order

Agate 
Alfred 
Alfred Mason
Apexity
Averity
Avondale
Barmpride
Barmrose
Barmspur
Barmtrader
Ben Ain
Ben Ellen
Ben Maye
Ben Rein
Ben Varrey
Ben Vooar
Blackthorn
Boer
Brigadier
Brodick
BP Distributor
BP Protector
Cairngorm
Carola
Celt
Chieftain
Clanity
Clyde Enterprise
Cretan
Conway
Crosby
De Wadden
Druid
Erimus Cross
Flying Drake
Flying Duck
Flying Meteor
Flying Petrel
Flying Typhon
Flying Wizard
Foroger
Glencloy
Glenday
Glenroy
Glenshiel
Glenshira
Grietje
Halcyon
Hans
Hassim
Hawarden Bridge
Inca
Isle of Harris
Isle of Lewis
Jacinth
******
Kilbride
Kinnier Moodie
Lady Anstruther
Lady McGowan
Lascar
Locharkaig
Lochbroom
Lord Anson
Maid of Argyll
Normanby Hall
Oak
Peter
Prase
Pre Eminent
River Avoja
Saint Aiden
Saint Angus
Saint Bedan
Saint Blane
Saint Brandon
Saint Coleman
Saint Kentigern
Saint Kilda
Saint Moden
Saint Rule
Shapinsay
Silverthorn
Spinel
Staley Bridge
Strongbow
Texan
Thunderer
Turquise
Vanguard
Walnut
Warrior


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

BANNPRIDE (1953-1961) - ex-PYROPE. Built Scott/Bowling 1936 
BANNROSE (1954-1961) - ex-HOLBURN HEAD ex-RIBBLEMERE. Built Lewis/Aberdeen 1925
BANNSPUR (1955-1960) - ex-CANTICK HEAD ex-ORIOLE. Built Lewis/Aberdeen 1921
BANNTRADER (1950-1962) - ex-ORTOLAN ex-BEAULY FIRTH. Built Lewis/Aberdeen 1920


----------



## alba (Jul 24, 2010)

*Scott & Sons Shipbuilders and Repairers Bowling Ltd*

Thank's very much for the information, which is very helpful. Anything else you may have on the others listed would be greatly appreciated.

Alistair


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Similar info on all the others can be found on the Miramar site (for a modest subscription)
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/

David


----------



## John Gillespie (Aug 27, 2007)

alba said:


> Hi, This is my first attempt at this so I hope I get it right. I served an apprenticeship at Scott & Sons Bowling Ltd Shipbuilders and Repairers during the period 1959 - 1964. I am prepairing a record of my experience and as part of the record I am looking for stories from those that worked in the yard at this tim,e and from those that sailed on the boats (shipyard term). I have prepared a list of the boats that were pulled up onto the slipways during this period and if you sailed on any of these boats or know someone who did I would like to hear from you?
> 
> At this stage anything you have would be appreciated. All submissions will be credited in the final do***ent. I can find nothing on the internet for the Barmtrader, Barmspur, Barmrose and Barmpride. The list follows and thank you in anticipation:
> 
> ...


Alastair,
I joined the Bannspur at Bowling in August 1960. She was later withdrawn from service that year and scrapped in Dublin.
Most of the the crew that sailed on her over the years are probably all deceased, I was only 17 at the time(51 Years ago)
Owned by Coes of Liverpool,she was a vessel of 500 gross and a coal fired steamer.
She traded normally on the Irish Sea and was well known in ports such as Coleraine,Derry, Moville, Dublin and Belfast as well as the Mersey,Ayr and Whitehaven.
Manned by a crew of 9 the living cconditions on board were rather primitive by todays standards
The sailors and firemen lived under the foc'sle head, the skipper and mate under the bridge and the engineers and cook lived aft.
Heating was supplied by pot bellied stoves The toilets were open to the sea,so one could get there own back in rough weather.
The only navigation equipment on board was a compass and an RT radio
Each crew member paid the cook 30 shillings a week for their food,
Oil lamps were used in port for lighting as the dynamo was usually shut down.
She was origionally named the Cantich Headbefore Coes bought her.
What an experience before taking up a 40 years career at sea.
Regards
John


----------



## alba (Jul 24, 2010)

John, Good to hear from you. Many thanks for your detailed response which is just what I am looking for. Speak to you soon.
Kind regards 
Alistair


----------



## janmike (May 4, 2012)

Janmike Signed on the BP Distributor 10th June 1964 as 2nd.Mate Spent the next 3 months trading around the Irish sea.

Also spent 3 and a half months in 1956 on the steam tug Tavana out in Abadan Iran which was built at the yard in 1939


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

John, I know what you mean, I went from F.G. to the H.T.A (buy your own food) for around 10 month's, it certainly was an experience not to be forgotten especially the "Full English" cooked over a coal stove and the combined head's and bidet. It was back to basic marine engineering (KISS). Great Crew's with a good sense of humour and a lot of experience in marine matter's. Then it was back to F.G. for me.


----------



## alba (Jul 24, 2010)

Janmike, Great to hear from you. Can you send me any stories or memories you have from your time on these ships? Have a look at the website www.scottsofbowling.com and you will see what I am trying to do. anything you have, particularly on the BP Distributor could be included on the website. I am really short of peoples experience of sailing on the ships that were built and/or repaired at Scott's of Bowling.

Alistair Baird (Engineer)


----------



## janmike (May 4, 2012)

*BP Distributor*

I signed on the Distributor when she was on the slipway at Scotts 10th. June 1964. It was sealed at the bar of the pub over the railwaybridge. I remember that it took three glasses to fill one with the local brew.

The skipper was a J Stuart I haven't a clue as to the route over the next three months as I was forever tired working on B articles. That means a basic 56 hour week with a minimum of 38 hours overtime. Food was paid for at 30 shillings per week. The mate loaded the boat and the second mate discharged working out your own cargo figures.

During the voyage we opened the Belfast refinery, painting the boat from truck to waterline for the The Duke to view.

Another time I welcomed the ship Radio Caroline North to the Irish sea and had a request played. That would be July 1964.
Finally left that boat in September 1964 to join another a month later.


----------



## alba (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank's again for your reply. These little stories are ideal to put beside the section on the BP Distributor. I will have a look at the information I have and tell you when the ship was pulled up onto the slipway and when she was launched. The pub you are referring to is the Railway Inn, which is still going today. The beer was Aitchisons, was dark in colour and tasted great. Can you send me your name to my e-mail address at [email protected] and with your agreement I will add your story to the website?

Many thank's
Alistair


----------

